

Show HN: My newest startup, Kiveve - niico
http://www.kiveve.com/webmasters
Hey guys!
Im so happy to announce the launch of my new startup, Kiveve.<p>Kiveve is a traffic exchange network created to help quality content bloggers and webmasters increase their traffic and therefore their revenue.<p>We are at our very early stages and we are now open for website application to join our network<p>I'd love to know what you think about it!
======
RegEx
These are some of the most obnoxious headlines I've read in a while.

"If you are like Sweeet... Tell me more! Click Here" "Fancy Pants Algorithm"
"Ninja Time Analytics"

I suppose there's a demographic that responds positively to that type of
diction. If that's the case, you've done a good job of narrowing your target
market.

Also, use more text and less text-images!

------
mikeklaas
How can you send 2x traffic back to every site? Is this a click-based ponzi
scheme

~~~
templaedhel
From the about page[1]: "For every click you send, we will send you back up to
200% the amount of traffic you sent".

That line is misleading, agreed.

[1] <http://www.kiveve.com/webmasters/about/>

~~~
heelhook
It does sound like a Ponzi scheme, but even then, not even Madoff could do
200% so kudos if that's for real.

------
aaronbrethorst
Feedback:

\- Typos: "Kiveve is a traffice exchange platform. Basically, a way for you to
multiply your sites visitors. That means, everytime you send us a visitor,
we'll send you around twice as many back. We multiply your traffic. Free." -
'traffice' -> 'traffic' and 'sites' -> 'site's'. Remove the comma after 'that
means'. 'around' -> 'about'

\- After the "We multiply your traffic. Free" bit, it would be helpful to know
how. Right now, my response isn't, "wow, tell me more!" but instead, "Free?
Bullshit."

\- text encoding issue in the next paragraph: I'm seeing "Kiveve�s" on OS X
10.7 w/ Safari.

\- "Ninja Time Analytics" raises my hackles for the same reason that
descriptions of developers as 'ninjas' or 'rockstars' does.

\- "from the day 1 you put our widget in your site." -> "from the day you add
our widget to your site." Also, make "add our widget" a link to your signup
page.

\- "Stay tunned to future upcoming features" -> "Stay tuned for updates."

Net net: I am skeptical but intrigued.

~~~
niico
Thank you! Hey, whenever you need help with your spanish homework let me know!
I feel like I owe you :)

~~~
aaronbrethorst
_Lo lamento no hablo español_ and _donde esta el baño_ are the only two
phrases I've ever learned, sadly :)

------
yan
The first two sentences I read ended in ", huh?" It's very disorienting and
feels unprofessional.

~~~
chromedude
Completely agreed - that was my first reaction also, but I would give them a
little slack because my guess is that they aren't the greatest at English
because they are in Paraguay

------
niico
To learn more about us visit <http://www.kiveve.com/webmasters> or visit our
blog <http://kiveve.tumblr.com>

~~~
jmtame
My first gut reaction is: this sounds wrong. I don't understand how you're
sending more traffic, although your intentions may be altruistic (solve the
major problem of how to get people to test your site out). If you're just
trying to convince people you're going to dump traffic on them, I believe
those businesses already exist in the form of link/traffic exchange networks.
And those are not interesting to me at all.

But if you're saying I can get some more beta testers who won't trash my site,
I'm interested. Can you explain how exactly that works in as plain English as
possible?

------
niico
Thank you guys for all the great feedback. I really appreciate it! We
apologize for the typos. English is not our first language eventhough that is
not an excuse, we'll fix them right away! I know at the moment everything
seems a bit abstract but we are working to make everything clear and
transparent.

------
glimcat
Lots of typos on the front page.

Also, bad math. 28638 received over 23634 sent is a 200.03% return rate? No.
"Sent" and "received" are already very ambiguous - is "sent" what I sent you
or what you sent me? But either way, it doesn't work out to a two-fold return.

------
dkrich
Login link is broken. Good luck with the project, though! I'm viewing in
Chrome and there are a lot of font spacing issues, and the "About" page looks
like Times New Roman which I am assuming is unintentional.

------
mkr-hn
What does the widget look like? Is it customizable? "Quality site" and
"concerned with how new gadgets look/behave" tend to go together.

------
chetan51
The form on <http://www.kiveve.com/webmasters/start/> isn't working.

~~~
chetan51
Never mind, it sent the data correctly, but it displayed an error page upon
submission.

------
rs
This reminds me of LinkExchange (Tony Hsieh's previous startup). Is it any
different from that ?

------
chetan51
Love the website design.

~~~
ashconnor
Me too but those fonts should be embedded.

~~~
niico
Thank you guys! THANK YOU. Yeah, we are working on it... It will get better, I
promise ;)

------
kooshball
beautiful website. I see an font error here though. on chrome in lion

<http://imgur.com/CS6C8>

------
rorrr
28K->23K. How the hell is this a 200.3% return rate? More like a -17.9% return
rate.

